# How do I add a boost gauge to 1.4T?



## Bailey Blair (Mar 28, 2014)

Does anyone have a gauge pillar installed or something similar? I just really dont want to mount a gauge to the top of my cluster.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

not sure how to run hose from behind cubby but once behind that you can run hose through fire wall at rubber grommet below the power brake booster. From there you tap a t fitting into a hose thats on the right side underneath of intake manifold. Do a search on boost gauge install I remember there being a good right up with pics. Good luck to ya


----------



## Bailey Blair (Mar 28, 2014)

I know how to set on up and hook the lines up but I really want a professional installs look to it


----------



## TurboCopenhagen (Mar 10, 2016)

So its really easy to install man. couple tips i learned from experience, dont tap in the line on the wastegate. Basically under the plastic intake manifold on the left side, if you feel around and look theres a sensor. A line comes out of the manifold and into the sensor. Tap into that line. The line that goes out of the sensor goes to the wastegate later on i think. anyways to get through the firewall i poked a hole in the rubber thing that the transmission line runs through, but whatever you wanna do is cool. hmu if you need pics


----------



## Joxun (Oct 5, 2016)

picture isnt working, but id like to get a boost gauge on my left panel by the windshield. Forgot the name of the gauges but they are like neon colored with digital reading


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Joxun said:


> picture isnt working, but id like to get a boost gauge on my left panel by the windshield. Forgot the name of the gauges but they are like neon colored with digital reading


I really love analog gauges, especially the cobalt brand gauge. But I didn't feel like tapping into a vac line and running the air tube through the firewall, conncting power, mounting it, etc. If you don't feel like doing all that you can do what I did.

I decided to go the easy route and went digital. The ultra-gauge is just under $70 and it displays boost along with just about all of the information the computer has to offer. It can also read and clear CELs. I like it a lot, just plug it into the OBDII and find a place to put it.

UltraGauge OBDII Scan tool & Information Center


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

I like the ultra gauge idea! So I can see all 5lbs of boost running through my turbo


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

larlar75 said:


> I like the ultra gauge idea! So I can see all 5lbs of boost running through my turbo


I thought you found the broken line!? Still having issues?

Note: Nevermind, I was thinking of another member! The Cruze should get up to 16 PSI of boost in the summer and around 11 PSI in the winter.


----------



## Kalpazan (Dec 17, 2015)

UG shows commanded and not delivered boost ?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Kalpazan said:


> UG shows commanded and not delivered boost ?


I'm not 100% sure where the boost pressure reading comes from, weather it's the computers requested boost, or if it's actual boost. The car knows if there is low boost so there might be a sensor for boost pressure, or maybe it's just using MAP pressure. I have both boost pressure and MAP pressure displayed on my UG and there seems to be a direct correlation between the two. MAP pressure is 14ish PSI more than the boost reading. 

I would prefer to have an analog boost gauge, it's way more satisfying to watch a needle instantly rise and fall rather than a digital readout that updates every second. It's like watching an analog MPH gauge vs digital MPH, there's just that slight delay and it skips numbers between the updates when there's large changes that happen quickly, but digital is better than nothing. I wish all turbo vehicles had a factory analog boost gauge like the Focus ST.


----------



## Jayrcr3 (Feb 20, 2017)

MAP reading includes atmospheric pressure, which is roughly 14.7 psi.


----------



## Jayrcr3 (Feb 20, 2017)

Map shows atmospheric pressure combined with boost. Atmospheric pressure is roughly 14.7 psi.


----------

